# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  I told ya, it's not Pneumonia, it's Hypoxia

## Trinnity

I've been telling anyone who'll listen for at least 2 weeks now.

04-08-2020, 09:25 AM


> The dems and left media managed to panic the whole country and put us on instant nationwide welfare. We need to be out of the and back to work by the end of the month and everything is dependent on widespread testing for positivity and antibodies, and availability of HCQ and Zpack, to anyone requesting it. 
> 
> Folks, I meant to mention this: double up on your daily multivitamins and add more zinc and vitamin c if you have it. Zinc helps defend the cells from the virus. Stay off a vent if you can. People are dying not from pneumonia, but from hypoxia. The permanent damage people are leaving with is from the vents and        hypoxia. Nitric Oxide treatments can kill the virus too. There's a lot of treatments, but you have to advocate for yourself with your doctor- they don't know everything. Don't buy antibody test on the net of        at pop up private testing site: it's a scam.



The vents are killing and doing permanent lung damage. I want to warn all of you  IF you get very sick and have to go to the hospital, make sure your doctors know this, they might not. Doctors aren't gods, they don't know everything.

Look what's in the news this morning:


NYC ICU Doctor Sounds The Alarm — We Are Treating The Wrong Disease!Hypoxia is killing patients, not pneumonia…They need oxygen, not ventilators!
“I am a physician who has been working at the bedside of COVID+ patients in NYC. I believe we are treating the wrong disease and that we must change what we are doing if we want to save as many lives as possible. In February, South Korean physicians reported that critical Covid-19 patients responded well to oxygen therapy without a ventilator. Patients are getting multiple organ damage from hypoxia. It’s not the pneumonia that’s the killer, it’s the cellular oxygen deprivation. And we are hurting these patients with ventilators.” 

*The past 48 hours or so have seen a huge revelation: COVID-19 causes prolonged and progressive hypoxia (starving your body of oxygen) by binding to the heme groups in hemoglobin in your red blood cells. People are simply desaturating (losing o2 in their blood), and that’s what eventually leads to organ failures that kill them, not any form of ARDS or pneumonia.* All the damage to the lungs you see in CT scans are from the release of oxidative iron from the hemes, this overwhelms the natural defenses against pulmonary oxidative stress and causes that nice, always-bilateral ground glass opacity in the lungs. Patients returning for re-hospitalization days or weeks after recovery suffering from apparent delayed post-hypoxic leukoencephalopathy strengthen the notion COVID-19 patients are suffering from hypoxia despite no signs of respiratory ‘tire out’ or fatigue.

~~~end

Nitric Oxide treatments for 20 minutes/B I D.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-13-2020),Daily Bread (04-13-2020),East of the Beast (04-13-2020),Hillofbeans (04-13-2020),Jen (02-16-2022),Knightkore (07-10-2020),Libhater (04-13-2020),NORAD (04-14-2020),OldSchool (04-14-2020),QuaseMarco (04-13-2020)

----------


## Hillofbeans

They are learning as we are, the Dr.s

----------


## Trinnity

I want to make sure all of you know about this. Your life could depend on it and you guys are precious to me.

----------

Big Bird (05-28-2020),East of the Beast (04-13-2020),Kodiak (04-13-2020),NuYawka (04-13-2020),OldSchool (04-14-2020),phoenyx (02-17-2022),QuaseMarco (04-13-2020),tom (04-13-2020),Wilson2 (02-16-2022)

----------


## Jen

I read this a couple of weeks ago too and it's what I've been telling my family and friends.  Do not go on a ventilator.  That is almost certain death with this disease.  Thank you  and anyone for saying it over and over again.

I have been taking Elderberry Gummies with zinc, Vitamins A and E since the first of the year.

----------

OldSchool (04-14-2020),QuaseMarco (04-13-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> I want to make sure all of you know about this. Your life could depend on it and you guys are precious to me.


 THANK YOU!

  Now that this is  being  told, will it change  everything?  Will the panic ease up?  Will these idiot  governors  stop  being  so  dumb, with their,  bans on everything and,  shutdown  extensions?

 First and, most  importantly,  is anyone  going to listen and,  take it  seriously?

----------


## Well Bonded

By the way folks, if you cannot get oxygen prescribed by your doctor you can buy it at any decent welding supply, the trick is you will need to adapt it to the mask and keep the flow rate at the required level.

The only difference between medical oxygen and welding oxygen is the certified purity, medical oxygen is certified to be 99.99% pure while welding oxygen is not certified at all, however where the tanks are filled they both come out of the same supply tank.

I learned about that watching my tanks of oxygen being filled, the guy was also filling medical tanks at the same time off of the same manifold.

Another trick I learned decades ago is if you have a hangover a couple deep breathes of oxygen right out of the regulator will make even the worst head banging hangover quickly fade away, I don't know why, but it works.

Just don't be smoking or have anything burning nearby, else you might take off like a Saturn V rocket and that would be no fun at all.

----------


## Kodiak

> THANK YOU!
> 
>   Now that this is  being  told, will it change  everything?  Will the panic ease up?  Will these idiot  governors  stop  being  so  dumb, with their,  bans on everything and,  shutdown  extensions?
> 
>  First and, most  importantly,  is anyone  going to listen and,  take it  seriously?


The vid was two weeks ago, and I haven't seen any change in demand for ventilators.  But I haven't had the TV news on in a few days because of the 24/7 fear mongoring , so maybe they have changed their tune.

----------


## ruthless terrier

if the blood-oxygen levels are critical they have to do something or you die. tough call if the solution kills you too .. but consider that it may also be a coincidence.

----------


## Well Bonded

> Will these idiot  governors  stop  being  so  dumb, with their,  bans on everything and,  shutdown  extensions?


Nope, I learned working at our EOC no one will issue orders other than what flows down from above, even if they know better they don't want to take the responsibility should something not go 100% as planned, better to follow orders and if something goes wrong blame the guy who issued the orders.

I ran into this during Irma, because of my location I was able to take traffic from the EOC and relay it to the shelters in Clewiston, the EOC radio system could not receive the handhelds used in the shelters without having someone in the middle who could and then relay that traffic East.

Well someone got on the air and questioned why I was at my home when we where under a mandatory evacuation order, it went something like this.

What is he doing at home he's under a mandatory evac.

That's Wayne he doesn't take orders from anyone.

He's going to get killed out there.

Na he will be fine, been through more hurricanes then both of us combined and he has reinforced his home like Ft Knox.

Whatever I think he has a few screws loose.

Be glad he's there, without him we wouldn't be able to have comms with Clewistin.

Silence.

I got on the air, hey folks haw many of the shelters have lost power and are now in the dark?

All but one Wayne.

So I'm supposed to go and hang out in a shelter with no power and a bunch of sniffling snots running around.

Do you have power out there.

Yup three weeks work and the A/C is running nice and cool, and my beer is even colder.

Silence again.     



> First and, most  importantly,  is anyone  going to listen and,  take it  seriously?


I have mentioned that at a few hot wash's and have been politely ignored, but sooner or later people are going to think to themselves, "heck nothing happened the last time I evaced, screw it I staying home this time.

And that is when the worst could happen, crying wolf too many times numbs people and when you see the big one coming they may not listen anymore.

----------


## Kodiak

Just flipped the TV to Fox Business and that Dr Siegal is on still talking about the need for ventilators.   As usual, you just don't know who or what to believe.  But I tend to believe an ICU doctor on the front lines.

----------


## Trinnity

> I have been taking Elderberry Gummies with zinc, Vitamins A and E since the first of the year.


We doubled up on our multivitamins (always do anyway) and we're now taking this too - Zinc is a very big deal with this virus - it gives your cells extra protection (or something like that, can't exactly remember the specifics) and vitamin C is good against viruses.




> Now that this is  being  told, will it change  everything?


So far, no one is listening. The White House comment line is closed but if someone  could get ahold of Tucker or Laura Ingram, they'd get the word out. Anyone know someone with connections?




> By the way folks, if you cannot get oxygen prescribed by your doctor you can buy it at any decent welding supply


I know that Linde sells welding AND medical gases. Tell me about Nitric Oxide. @Well Bonded

*Inogen, $1500 - $3500*





> it may also be a coincidence.


My gut says it isn't. We'll see.

----------


## Well Bonded

> I know that Linde sells welding AND medical gases. Tell me about Nitric Oxide.


I don't know a lot about it other than it cannot be inhaled at it will form nitric acid and that's bad news, I believe the only way to boost the levels of nitric oxide in the blood stream is by consuming certain foods, however I do not which ones are best. 

As for cost medical oxygen is about four times as much as welding oxygen, most of that is because of product liability. 

One of the most common carry around tanks is 164 liter or 5.7 CF and it costs about the same as a 40 CF tank of welding oxygen.

However granny would need a heavy duty hand truck to push one of those around. 








*Inogen, $1500 - $3500*


My gut says it isn't. We'll see.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Well Bonded

> I know that Linde sells welding AND medical gases. Tell me about Nitric Oxide.


I don't know a lot about it other than it cannot be inhaled at it will form nitric acid and that's bad news, I believe the only way to boost the levels of nitric oxide in the blood stream is by consuming certain foods, however I do not which ones are best. 

As for cost medical oxygen is about four times as much as welding oxygen, most of that is because of product liability. 

One of the most common carry around tanks is 164 liter or 5.7 CF and it costs about the same as a 40 CF tank of welding oxygen.

However granny would need a heavy duty hand truck to push one of those around. 

By the way notice how the lady is browning the fruit by exhaling on it, that's caused oxidization from her breath.   JK not true.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Nitrous Oxide is the key ingredient in Viagra. Watermelon, and many others foods contain substantial amounts.

The 10 Best Foods to Boost Nitric Oxide Levels

----------

Jen (04-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Why Viagra might work as a coronavirus treatment - Los Angeles Times

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Nitrous Oxide is the key ingredient in Viagra. Watermelon, and many others foods contain substantial amounts.
> 
> The 10 Best Foods to Boost Nitric Oxide Levels


Instead of a stimulus check, maybe the government could just send my share in stimulus pills.

----------


## Trinnity

> I am a physician who has been working at the bedside of COVID+ patients in NYC. I believe we are treating the wrong disease and that we must change what we are doing if we want to save as many lives as possible. In February, South Korean physicians reported that critical Covid-19 patients responded well to oxygen therapy without a ventilator. Patients are getting multiple organ damage from hypoxia. Its not the pneumonia thats the killer, its the cellular oxygen deprivation. And we are hurting these patients with ventilators.


Better late than never...




> *Doctors think ventilators might harm some COVID-19 patients
> *
> 
> 4/15/20
> Washington (AFP)
> 
> [A] growing number of doctors have said that COVID-19 patients appear to fade rapidly when they are put on ventilators and tubes are placed down their windpipes. In recent weeks, American hospitals have started doing what they can to delay having to use the breathing machines -- which the federal government ordered 130,000 of, fearing a shortage. *The first warning signs came from Italy, where the vast majority of patients placed on artificial breathing died.* The statistics are also bad in the United Kingdom and in New York, where 80 percent of intubated patients die, according to the state's governor, often after spending a week or two in intensive care in which they are placed in an artificial coma and their muscles atrophy. 
> 
> At the start of the pandemic, patients who were completely out of breath were treated under well established protocols for a severe lung condition called Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome (ARDS). This condition, which prevents the lungs from taking in enough oxygen to pass on to other organs, can be triggered by infection, such as pneumonia, or by physical injury. It's very dangerous, with studies placing the overall fatality rate at around 40 percent. The standard procedure for these patients is to intubate relatively early, and this is how COVID-19 patients have generally been treated. Until, that is, *doctors began to realize lung complications among COVID-19 patients weren't quite the same as "typical" ARDS patients, at least not in all cases. The lungs aren't damaged in the same way -- they are less "stiff."*
> ...


It was very unlucky to get really sick up until lately, now that they're learning more and backing off the vents and using HCQ/ZP/z more routinely. Remdesivir is working too and Gilead has upped production. Roche has a 5 minute spit test out and Abbott has the ELISA (antibody/antigen) test, started shipping them out today - one million, and 2 mill by  the end of the month. Get ready to get back to business.

----------

Jen (04-17-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

*Nitric Oxide Investigated as COVID-19 Treatment

*By Robert PreidtHealthDay ReporterTHURSDAY, April 9, 2020 

(HealthDay News) -- Doctors at the University of Alabama at Birmingham (UAB) are enrolling patients in an international clinical trial to find out if inhaled nitric oxide benefits those with COVID-19 who have severely damaged lungs.
webmd.com

----------



----------


## Neo

I remember taking Nitric Oxide when I did muscle building.

----------


## Trinnity

Breathing treatments, very effective for this.

If I seem like a know it all pest about this      stuff, forgive me, all of you please. Being a medical person and you all being my friends and extended family, I can't help it;  I want everyone I know to be armed with knowledge because not all the doctors are up to speed and the wrong treatment can not only be harmful or deadly, but delays or prevents the _right_ treatment. You can't have your life depend on a mistake. Patients sometimes don't realize they do have a say in their care and the docs don't always know the latest in an emergent situation. @Matt knows what I'm talking about.

----------

Jen (04-17-2020),Matt (04-17-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Breathing treatments, very effective for this.
> 
> If I seem like a know it all pest about this      stuff, forgive me, all of you please. Being a medical person and you all being my friends and extended family, I can't help it;  I want everyone I know to be armed with knowledge because not all the doctors are up to speed and the wrong treatment can not only be harmful or deadly, but delays or prevents the _right_ treatment. You can't have your life depend on a mistake. Patients sometimes don't realize they do have a say in their care and the docs don't always know the latest in an emergent situation. @Matt knows what I'm talking about.


Thank you for the information.  I see myself as being my own doctor and the doctor I "hire" is just there to do what I am unable to do.  Silly, maybe, but that's how I roll.  So I want every single bit of information I can get so that my decisions will be as close to right as possible.

----------


## Trinnity

> Thank you for the information.  *I see myself as being my own doctor and the doctor I "hire" is just there to do what I am unable to do.*  Silly, maybe, but that's how I roll.  So I want every single bit of information I can get so that my decisions will be as close to right as possible.


This is how we should all view our medical care. You and your doc are a team, he's not your boss. You're better off for it.

----------

Big Bird (07-10-2020),Jen (04-17-2020)

----------


## Jen

Here is a good video talking about what covid does and medications that actually work.  Covid acts like altitude sickness and meds for that are promising.

----------

Well Bonded (04-19-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Oxygenation and Ventilation (NIH)_
Last Updated: May 12, 2020_
 covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov 



Oxygen therapy or ventilators? Indian doctors rethink best option for critical Covid cases
4/19/20
theprint.in

----------


## Trinnity

> *Northwell Health probing whether ventilators caused coronavirus deaths*
> 
> May 29, 2020 
> 
> For so many sick COVID-19 patients, getting attached to a mechanical ventilator was a death sentence. More than two-thirds of the patients in Northwell Health facilities hooked to ventilators died in March and early April and the fatality rate was similar at other hospitals.
> 
> At the beginning of the pandemic, health officials were worried whether there would be a shortage of ventilators to intubate COVID patients with serious breathing and lung problems. But then discussion in the medical community turned to whether the machines were being overused and possibly contributing to a higher death rate.
> 
> nypost.com


The Media will blame Trump, of course, not the dipshits who gave him bad advice.

----------

Big Bird (07-10-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I've been telling anyone who'll listen for at least 2 weeks now.
> 
> 04-08-2020, 09:25 AM
> 
> 
> The vents are killing and doing permanent lung damage. I want to warn all of you  IF you get very sick and have to go to the hospital, make sure your doctors know this, they might not. Doctors aren't gods, they don't know everything.
> 
> Look what's in the news this morning:
> 
> ...



Blaylock: Face Masks Pose Serious Risks To The Healthy


While most agree that the N95 mask can cause significant hypoxia and  hypercapnia, another study of surgical masks found significant  reductions in blood oxygen as well. In this study, researchers examined  the blood oxygen levels in 53 surgeons using an oximeter. They measured  blood oxygenation before surgery as well as at the end of surgeries.4 The researchers found that the mask reduced the blood oxygen levels (pa02) significantly. The longer the duration of wearing the mask, the greater the fall in blood oxygen levels.
 The importance of these findings is that a drop in oxygen levels  (hypoxia) is associated with an impairment in immunity. Studies have  shown that hypoxia can inhibit the type of main immune cells used to  fight viral infections called the CD4+ T-lymphocyte. This occurs because  the hypoxia increases the level of a compound called hypoxia inducible  factor-1 (HIF-1), which inhibits T-lymphocytes and stimulates a powerful  immune inhibitor cell called the Tregs. . This sets the stage for  contracting any infection, including COVID-19 and making the  consequences of that infection much graver. In essence, your mask may  very well put you at an increased risk of infections and if so, having a  much worse outcome.5,6,7
 People with cancer, especially if the cancer has spread, will be at a  further risk from prolonged hypoxia as the cancer grows best in a  microenvironment that is low in oxygen. Low oxygen also promotes  inflammation which can promote the growth, invasion and spread of  cancers.8,9  Repeated episodes of hypoxia has been proposed  as a significant factor in atherosclerosis and hence increases all  cardiovascular (heart attacks) and cerebrovascular (strokes) diseases.10



{So if this virus has an hypoxia issue and masks are mandatory which further increase the probability of hypoxia.....would masks help or harm?}

----------


## Trinnity

> {So if this virus has an hypoxia issue and masks are mandatory which further increase the probability of hypoxia.....would masks help or harm?}


They're already in serious trouble if hypoxia has set in. But the masks make you    breath your own carbon dioxide, they collect germs, they make you touch your face more, they're not sealed, and they simply don't work for virus.

Think of it like this: If the    virus     particle is a grain of salt, a bacterium is a tennis ball.  Masks are made to block bacteria, not viruses. To get more tech, an N-100 mask can block 100% of particles as small as .3 microns. The virus is .1 microns. This is PC at its worst. They're actually unhealthy, and don't work. Yes, they do slow down the path of breath or a sneeze, but it's still not adequate for the job at all. 

Additionally, this is related to SARS-1 and         some are calling it SARS-2 now, but about 40% of the population already has T-Cell immunity to  covid because of exposure and heard immunity to SARS-1.

And btw, masks are a waste of your precious hard earned money and they're miserable to wear!

I still will not wear a mask. So far, NO ONE has           even so much as  given me a dirty look, and no  store employee or mgr has  said anything to me either.  Freedom takes NO and it's one of my favorite words.

Say it. *NO !!* 

Doesn't that feel good?

----------

Daily Bread (07-10-2020),Knightkore (07-10-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> They're already in serious trouble if hypoxia has set in. But the masks make you    breath your own carbon dioxide, they collect germs, they make you touch your face more, they're not sealed, and they simply don't work for virus.
> 
> Think of it like this: If the    virus     particle is a grain of salt, a bacterium is a tennis ball.  Masks are made to block bacteria, not viruses. To get more tech, an N-100 mask can block 100% of particles as small as .3 microns. The virus is .1 microns. This is PC at its worst. They're actually unhealthy, and don't work. Yes, they do slow down the path of breath or a sneeze, but it's still not adequate for the job at all. 
> 
> Additionally, this is related to SARS-1 and         some are calling it SARS-2 now, but about 40% of the population already has T-Cell immunity to  covid because of exposure and heard immunity to SARS-1.
> 
> And btw, masks are a waste of your precious hard earned money and they're miserable to wear!
> 
> I still will not wear a mask. So far, NO ONE has           even so much as  given me a dirty look, and no  store employee or mgr has  said anything to me either.  Freedom takes NO and it's one of my favorite words.
> ...



Feels extremely good to say NO.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh yeah, NO is very satisfying.

NO

----------

Knightkore (07-10-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

Trinnity I'm pretty sure that I heard that the ventilators were bad long ago. It seems that it came out within a week after the mayor of NYC was screaming that they didn't have enough & the government should step in & DO SOMETHING. Is that what your referring to or is it just vents to keep the airway open?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I've been telling anyone who'll listen for at least 2 weeks now.
> 
> 04-08-2020, 09:25 AM
> 
> 
> The vents are killing and doing permanent lung damage. I want to warn all of you  IF you get very sick and have to go to the hospital, make sure your doctors know this, they might not. Doctors aren't gods, they don't know everything.
> 
> Look what's in the news this morning:
> 
> ...


This makes sense.

Now.  How do you sell a physician on this?

I'm facing that question.  Still with a mild fever...some coughing overnight.  Maybe a dose, maybe not.

But the doc is a political VA doc.  A Karen - that age group, works for government.  Here comes some Deplorable with some new theory she's never heard of, because she gets her new information from the WHO...and he doesn't even want HCL like the other raycysts did, he wants OXYGEN!

Get him on the ventilator.  We'll show him.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Just checked my multivitamin bottle.  Zinc is included - 135 percent of daily recommended dosage.

Is that enough, by these sources?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Just checked my multivitamin bottle.  Zinc is included - 135 percent of daily recommended dosage.
> 
> Is that enough, by these sources?



Seems I'm late to the party.  Didn't realize this thread was two months old.

Anyone have better/more-recent data?

----------


## Knightkore

> Just checked my multivitamin bottle.  Zinc is included - 135 percent of daily recommended dosage.
> 
> Is that enough, by these sources?



There is always Emergen-C packets.

----------


## donttread

Both my wife and I had O2 sats as low as 88-90 and pneumonia. He was treaded at home with multiple medications but she was hospitialized on IV virals and anti-biotics plus O 2 and she was bale to come home when she no longer needed O 2 to maintain her sats. Possibly treatments for both at once developed over time?

----------


## Trinnity

I posted this in April of 2020 and warned you guys the treatment was wrong on this thread and others. I said the problem is hypoxia, not the mechanics of breathing. People just needed more oxygen by nasal canula, not a ventilator. And Remdesivir was the wrong treatment for several reasons. People like me and Jen and others were call ing the alarm early on and many here paid attention and got us all on the right track with the right supplements in the right amounts to self treat. 




> I've been telling anyone who'll listen for at least 2 weeks now.
> 
> 04-08-2020, 09:25 AM
> 
> *(SEE THE OP)*
> The vents are killing and doing permanent lung damage. I want to warn all of you  IF you get very sick and have to go to the hospital, make sure your doctors know this, they might not. Doctors aren't gods, they don't know everything.
> 
> Look what's in the news this morning:


Ahem~


How Covid Patients Were Over-Treated to Death 


> Something truly unthinkable is happening in Americas hospitals. Around the country, COVID-19 *patients are being killed by inappropriate medical protocols*, and they have no say-so in the treatment they receive.
> 
>  Theyve literally been stripped of their patient rights.


Democrats will "help you" to death and get richer doing it. Republicans like McConnell and McCarthy work with the left enough to NOT have our backs so they get rich too. I think McConnell was just re-elected.

----------

Wilson2 (02-16-2022)

----------


## Jen

> I want to make sure all of you know about this. Your life could depend on it and you guys are precious to me.


I would have to be in dire straits before I would go to the hospital.  My recent trips to the ER (last year) were for something specific and not C19 related.  That situation has been taken care of (I knew what needed to be done and thankfully my doctor paid attention to me).  I am responsible for my own health ... my doctor helps.

My husband has strict orders not to allow me to be intubated if I get covid.

----------


## Kurmugeon

There are oxygen generators which operate on electric power (can be battery) and hydrogen peroxide. They are cheap and readily available.  The oxygen generated in inherently moist with water and slightly warm, which are huge advantages when pressure breathing.

There is also a machine used for bad cases of sleep apnea, called a VPaP, which is different from either a ventilator or a CPaP machine.  A VPap listens to your breathing rhythm and Syncs, then changes pressure to allow volume in and out, while maintaining a slight but varying over-pressure.  This keeps the airsacs inflated, so they don't collapse and have the infection mucus stick to itself, holding the airsac closed.  All VPaP machines have a mask input for an oxygen concentration.    

The mask can be configured to fit over mouth and nose.  

Despite having considerable lung damage before Covid, I survived.  I believe five things made that possible.

1] My wife's care, particularly lots of fluids and Klenex.

2] My VPaP with oxygen

3] Staying awake in a sitting position for much of the time I was ill. I was actively coughing out the Glop.

4] Melatonin, fresh cabbage, and Vic's Vapor Rub

5] Not going to the hospital and getting on a ventilator.
-

----------

